# Dragon pics



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I said awhile ago that id post a few pics once the dragon shed... took a little longer than i thought it would but here they are... she still has a little piece of skin on her nose that still hasnt come off- she is becoming quite the salad eating machine... when i approach the tank with the bowl in hand she attacks the glass trying to eat-


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Gorgeous looking Beardie! I like that "look at me" look in the last pic


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very nice man....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Red Eyes said:


> Gorgeous looking Beardie! I like that "look at me" look in the last pic


yeah thanks... the last pic was actually the second i put her back down in the tank after having her out for the first three... i think shes saying "take me back out"


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

She looks amazing I was waiting for these pics. Now I can't wait to get mine. I hope I find one with colors as nice as yours. I Like your tank got any full tank shots?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Great shots! Cute little buggar!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice Photos! You should post some more of this Dragon!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Rick james said:


> Nice Photos! You should post some more of this Dragon!!


thanks but really? i thought i posted too much- once that piece of skin falls off her head ill get her out and take some more... im kind of a perfectionist and its hard taking good pics when she has a dead piece of skin hanging on her head!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Is good to be perfectionist







but is good to share such nice pics


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

nice looking lizard!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

is he still shedding?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

your dragon looks amazing


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Rick james said:


> is he still shedding?


yeah- her head still has that good sized piece on it and her left rear leg is white--- youll be surprised how these little guys shed james- just a section at a time... ill get you a full tank shot tonight and once her shed is over i will get some better pics-


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Your beardie is truly a gorgeous specimen. Maybe one day when I stop taking in refugee animals I'll be able to own something a little more 'designer' like this.









I've been guilty of 'helping' my beardie shed a little. This was done either through a shallow bath in luke warm water or with a moist sponge on the area with almost-but-not-quite shed skin. Afterwards it usually comes off fairly quickly.

It is annoying how they shed in flakes and bits though, I must agree.

Is that aspen you're using for a substrate? How's it working out for you? I currently use a recycled newspaper cat litter for mine but I'm growing tired of the look and when I constuct a larger enclosure for my beardie I was thinking of getting something else. Though I was leaning towards a sand/soil/bark mix. (Not all together - but different parts of the enclosure to help mimic their natural habitat.)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks mettle- yeah im thinkin about givin her a nice warm bath tonight... its been awhile- but she doesnt really like the water it seems? I like the aspen bed- I know its not really for beardies but I have seen others with it and wanted to give it a try--- i had her on a shelf liner when raising her and that became frustrating becasue when they go to the bathroom its right there and needs to be cleaned immediatly or it looks real gross... with the aspen bed you can let it go and maybe clean every other day or every couple days as it clumps up real good and isnt as easy to see-


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i to agree that there shedding is a pain ... right now mine is shedding its face and feet lol. i have a pool in one end of the enclosure with warm water in it, i find it swims all the time.

i keep my dragon on sand, i like it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, im sure ill make the move to sand one of these days when i need a change- im not to worried about impacting anymore as she pretty much eats everything!! I would love to give mine a pool but im pretty sure she doesnt like the water too much- she sure loves chillin in the sun tho-


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine likes the water quite a bit. But it has to be fairly shallow. Otherwise he FREAKS out.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i keep the depth about 2-2.5 inchs. i think the divider is 2.5inch tall


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow if I didnt have my iguana Rexx I would have had a Bearded dragon.Man that is the most beautiful reptile Ive ever seen.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks dude!^ appreciate the compliment--- well im gonna go home after work and try to get fancy with a few pics for you guys... ill post my results in the morning along with a full tank shot for RJames...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I never got into beardies, I was always more into monitor lizards...but, he's a cute lil' buggar.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah serrapygo... I never was into them either--- the ones in the pet stores never really caught my eye--- but then I saw these guys and was like .... WHOAH! I like a monitor lizard as well, but its hard to go wrong with a beardie- theyre docile as a dog, stay small, and are beautiful--- i really cant think of any negatives in owning one....

sorry for not getting pics up guys, i promise ill get some today--- got too drunk too early yesterday afternoon-


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow very cool pics. What a nice dragon.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice pictures! She has some beautiful orange...what is her feeding routine?

By the way...my daughter named her "Sadie" when I asked her why she picked that she said "She looks like a sunset, so I named her "Sunset Sadie". Lol!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, finally got a couple more pics up... a nice pic of her propped up waiting for me to enter the room with food and a full tank shot-


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats a really cool setup, is that a blue light?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice looking beardie and setup.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dark FrOsT said:


> thats a really cool setup, is that a blue light?


thanks, im not sure what you mean by "blue light"? its the uvb...5.0 Repti-sun--- it appears to be blue i guess?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont use that light, it looks good tho


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

how is your dragon getting its uvb? different type of light?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Different makers' lights toss different colours, I think.

I used to use an mvp bulb to provide heat and uvb and it was very yellow. Now I use the Exoterra 10.0 UVB. Works well and does the trick as far as I can tell.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the full tank pics they look awsome.


----------

